# Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (25. Februar 2006)

MORJE!

Ich habe einen Trick um Maden mehr als 2 Monate aufbewahren zukönnen!

Zutaten:
1 Madendose (mit Maden^^)
1 Stückfrischhaltefolie (bisschen größer als die Madendosenöffung)

Das wars!

So, man nehme die Madendose und Öffnet sie. Dann nimmt man das Stück Frischhaltefolie und spannt es über die Öffnung, dann schließt man den Deckel zu und legt die Madendose in den Kühlschrank! Die meisten denken das die Maden ersticken wie im Wasser, doch das ist hier nicht der Fall(Ich weiss auch nicht warum^^). Wenn ihr angeln wollt macht ihr die Dose 2 Stunden vor dem angeln auf und lässt ihnen Luft, dann bewegen sie sich wieder munter. Mein Rekord was 2 Monate, es geht glaub ich noch mehr. Versucht es bitte und sagt mir ob es bei euch funktioniert hat oder nich! 

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen!:m:m:m|wavey:|wavey::g:g|supergri


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Das hört sich gut an. Müsste mit einer luftdicht verschließbaren Dose dann eigentlich auch funktionieren. Ich probier das mal. Danke.

Case


----------



## Carp4Fun (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Och die armen, armen Tiere! Die quälen sich doch bestimmt... 

Werd`s auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Wär ja klasse, wenn`s funktioniert. Danke!#6 

Sascha


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Ne, die quält man doch nicht! Die schlafen glaub ich^^

Viel Spass!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

2 Monate-- boh so lange halten die bei mir garnicht :q :q :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Privet, lass Dir das Pattentieren #6


----------



## esox_105 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Schön und gut, aber ich gehe so oft angeln, daß ich die Maden nicht 2 Monate sondern höchstens 4 - 5 Tage aufbewaren muß. Und wenn schon, lass die Biester sich doch verpuppen, Caster sind auch ein guter Köder.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Ich tuh immer noch Trockennes Grundfutter vom Feeder'n rein, dadurch halten die über 2 Wochen, aber das mit der Folie werde ich mal probieren...


----------



## barta (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

außerdem bekommste nen liter neue maden für 6ois


----------



## SergioTübingen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

das wär super.. ich ärger mich immer wenn ich alle 2 wochen neue maden kaufen muss und dann aus der dose im endeffekt nur 10 stück zum köderfischfangen benutzt hab..


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem bekommste nen liter neue maden für 6ois



Was aber wenn ich nur ab und zu paar Maden brauch um meine Köderfische zu fangen.? Theoretisch würde mir so 'n Döschen Maden das ganze Jahr halten. 

Case


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber wenn ich nur ab und zu paar Maden brauch um meine Köderfische zu fangen.? Theoretisch würde mir so 'n Döschen Maden das ganze Jahr halten.
> 
> Case


|good: ...wollt ich vorhin auch schon sagen #h


----------



## plattform7 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Wenn die sich dann wirklich ohne "Qualitätverlust" so lange hältern lassen, dann wäre das supper, ich verbrauche ebenfalls manchmal nur ganz wenige, nicht das mir diese 60 Cent pro Dose zu Schade sind, aber die Fahrerei zum TD ist meist viel ärgerlicher und wenn man mal sponten am Sonntag los möchte, ist das auch nicht verkehrt, wenn man welche im Kühlschrank hat...

Also, spasibo   und ich werd´s ausprobieren....


----------



## Adrian* (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Naja ich glaube nicht das die sich wirklich 1 Jahr halten...


----------



## SergioTübingen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich glaube nicht das die sich wirklich 1 Jahr halten...


 
das hat ja auch keine behauptet  
nur eben, dass eine dose maden theoretisch ein jahr ausreichen würden..


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich glaube nicht das die sich wirklich 1 Jahr halten...



Drum schrieb ich theoretisch. Aber wenn ich nur 6 Dosen im Jahr kaufen muß statt 25, wär das schon viel wert. 

Case


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich glaube nicht das die sich wirklich 1 Jahr halten...


Lies mal was um 12:47 hier geschrieben wurde |supergri


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Grins @sergio...
bist immer 'nen Tick schneller.


Case


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Also zwei Monate sind schon drin auf jeden, und das mit der Qualität ist Spitze! Also ich benutze pro Angeltag so um die 20 Maden und der Rest veruppt sich.... IST DOCH GELDVERSCHWENDUNG!!!

NAja sagt mir gescheid ob sie nach dem schlafen noch Munter sind!(Bei etwa einem Monat müsst ihr ihnen etwa ne Stunde geben bis sie wieder völlig munter sin ;-) !)


----------



## bodenseepeter (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Wenn ich bisher Maden besorgt habe, haben sich immer zwei Parteien gefreut. Zum einen mein Händler und zum anderen die Fische im Gartenteich, die dann die unverangelten Reste bekommen haben. 

Ich hoffe, durch diesen Tipp wird sich das ändern, danke.


----------



## Seebaer (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				RUSSIA-4-EVER schrieb:
			
		

> MORJE!
> 
> Ich habe einen Trick um Maden mehr als 2 Monate aufbewahren zukönnen!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo....
das ganze klingt zwar etwas komisch, aber ich werde es demnächst mal versuchen. Bin gespannt darauf ob es funktioniert.
Jedenfalls DANKE für den Tipp.


----------



## Schleie! (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Also wenn das klappt wäre das echt spitze. Danke für den Tipp schonmal. Es geht ja jetzt bald wieder die Angelsaison los und da werd ich das dann gleich ma ausprobieren, wenn ich es nicht vergesse


----------



## Abramis_brama (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem bekommste nen liter neue maden für 6ois


 
Nen ganzen Liter für 6€???  Wo????????


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Ich kaufe meine Maden auch nicht so günstig ein, sind das Großhandelskonditionen?

Wenn Ihr nur 20 Stück braucht zum Köfi angeln ok, aber tut ihr keine Maden ins Grundfutter? Dann ist doch so ein Döschen schnell verbraucht

Gruß


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Ja super, werd's auch mal probieren. War heute auch noch mal am Rhein#q  und habe noch 2 Dosen übrig.  Geh jetzt erst wieder wenns wärmer ist. 

Hoffentlich klappt's.

Vg. T.


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Haste was am Rhein gefangen? Wann geht ihr Angeln? Ich hab vor so Anfang März zu gehen.


----------



## SergioTübingen (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Grins @sergio...
> bist immer 'nen Tick schneller.
> 
> 
> Case


 

das sagt meine freundin auch immer #c |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## T.Racer666 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Waren am Rhein bei Koblenz. Waren zu dritt und keiner hat nur einen Zupfer gehabt. Jeder hatte eine Grundrute drausen und mit der 2. Rute war Spinnen angesagt. Mein Onkel hat 14! Kunstköder versenkt, mein Kumpel 2 und ich 6.#q Geh erst wieder wenns wärmer wird.

Vg.T.


----------



## Ronen (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

fürs Köderfischangeln nehm ich meistens Berkley Gummimaden. Zwar nicht so gut wie immer beschrieben aber fürs Köderfischchen reichts immer.

Dennoch, wenn die Folie der Schlüssel zum ewigen Leben der Maden ist, bin auch ich begeistert. 

Danke


----------



## barta (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

nein, ich kauf nicht beim großhändler...sondern bei nem großen händler
wusste garnicht, dass ich hier so verwöhnt werde von dem händler:q
auch, wenns hier nicht reingehört...was zahlt ihr denn so für eure maden?


----------



## Ronen (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

6,50€ für den Liter


----------



## stockfisch (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

also dass mit der Folie klingt gut. Vor zwei Jahren war ich mit meiner Lady für 5 Wochen in Schweden mit einem VW-Bus unterwegs .. wir hatten in Summe 2 Liter Maden beim meine Händler gekauft, einen Vakuumverpackt und die andere einfach Luftdicht. Die Vakuummaden hielten sich bis ich wieder heimkam, der Rest wurde verfischt bzw. verfüttert, da es nach drei Wochen aufgrund des üblen Geruches (Amoniak glaub ich) wirklich nicht mehr zumutbar war, diese neben unseren Speisen im Kühlschrank zu lagern.

Die Vakuum-Maden brauchten auch ca. 2 Stunden bis sie wieder fit waren, aber hielten sich zumindest 6 Wochen ohne Probleme (dann wurden sie verfischt bzw. verfüttert)

Zum Madenpreis: ich weiss nicht, wieviel bei euch in .de Maden kosten, aber ich hol sie mir um 3-4EUR / Liter wenn ich mich nicht täusch.


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Hi|wavey: Klasse TIP .Habe mal ne´´ Fräge an alle Boardis geht das auch mit Wattis 14Tage oder 3Wochen würden mir schon reichen|supergri


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Musste mal ausprobieren.... Ich weiss es nich.... Sorry! ;-)


----------



## barta (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

naaa...dann bin ich doch nicht der einzige, der die maden günstig bekommt...


----------



## sumo-carp (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

warum nehmt ihr keine madendose mit luftköchern?


----------



## sumo-carp (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

luftlöchern mein ich natürlich #q


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Weil doch anscheinend gerade der Sauerstoffmangel die Maden in eine Art Ruhezustand verfallen lässt, der den Stoffwechsel verlangsamt und sie so länger haltbar macht. ne Art Winterschlaf! 

 (Kinder probiert das zu hause NICHT mit eurem Meerschweinchen!!!) |supergri

Ist übrigens ne tolle Idee und ich werd das bestimmt auch mal probieren! #6

Ach noch was:
Man kann seinen Beitrag auch editieren um Fehler zu beseitigen (Button rechts unten "Ändern" in dem jeweiligen Beitrag). Da muss man nicht doppelt posten und wenn man Glück hat merkt´s gar keiner. :m


----------



## Sepp0815 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Nachdem meine Kumpels sich immer bei mir treffen wenns zum Angeln geht hab ich die Aufgabe übernommen die Maden zu "beherbergen"  und ne Wurmzuchtstation aufgemacht. Somit hab ich ausreichend erfahrung sammeln können.

Also der Trick mit der Frischhaltefolie funzt bei mir auch ohne die Folie, einfach nur ne Tupperdose nehmen und ab in Kühlschrank. 
ABER ACHTUNG!!!  Wenn ihr keinen Stress mit eurer "Cheffin" wollt solltet ihr die Madendose am besten in Signalfarben beschriften damit sie keinen Schrecken bekommt beim öffnen 

PS.: Aus erfahrung Klug geworden #6 und die Maden halten bei mir ca 6-8 Wochen


----------



## De Sasch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Also ich hab mir vor nem Jahr son tollen Kühlschrank mit Biofreshfach geleistet, natürlich nicht wegen der Maden, sondern wegen des Gemüses .
Bei exakt 0,5 Grad Celsius hab ich sogut wie keinen Madenverschleiß, is noch ne halbe Dose von vor Weihnachten drin - vieleicht so zehn Verpuppte - und das Ganze in der orginal Madendose. Die bewegen sich keinen Millimeter (im Kühlschrank), auch Grundvorraussetzung für den Segen meiner Gattin:q .
Also wennste die Mädels bei nem halben Grad Vakuumverpackst, müßte man eigentlich übers Jahr kommen - werd wohl mal einen Versuch ansetzen.

Gruß De Sasch


----------



## Barschfreak (25. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

hi russia-4-ever 

werden die gar net zu castern oda wat????#c 


Barschfreak#h


----------



## De Sasch (25. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*

Hi Barschfreak,

bei der niedriegen Temperatur fallen die in eine Art Kältekoma, dabei wird der Stoffwechsel fast auf Null runtergeschraubt. Wie schon gesagt, die von vor Weihnachten sind noch fast frei von Castern. Bei ner halben Dose so ca. 10-12 Verpuppte.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bello-Hechti (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Trick Um Maden Mehr Als 2monate Aufbewahren Zu Können!!!!!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön und gut, aber ich gehe so oft angeln, daß ich die Maden nicht 2 Monate sondern höchstens 4 - 5 Tage aufbewaren muß. Und wenn schon, lass die Biester sich doch verpuppen, Caster sind auch ein guter Köder.


Hi Esox_105,

welchem Fisch bietest Du dann die Caster´s an? Ich habe mir auch vor zwei Wochen Maden gekauft, die sich jetzt als rotbrauner (Würmer) entpuppt haben.

Danke für Dein Antwort


----------

